# Saudi Arabia Skyline R-34 GTR help please....



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

Dear forum my names mohi and im a new proud owner of a 1999 vspec r34 i recently bought off my brother....he fully built the car in 2008 and the list of things i know that are on the car are

brian crower 2.9 stroker
HKS T04z turbo
hks 272 cams 
hks 1000 fuel injectors 
hks f con pro
hks racing filter
everything on the car is hks basically he changed every bolt on it to hks

my question is trying to figure what kind of t04z it is, please i need some help and i also need to know how much hp i can make on pump gas and race fuel since he never really went and completed the tune....what can i do to figure out what the size of the a/r is? and with honesty i wanna race against a couple of z06's running 505 awhp...do i have a chance with this turbo....:bawling::bawling:


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

T04z is available in .61 or .81 or 1.00 a/r. Yours should be the .81 kit. If you have a part number or can see some label on turbo then should identify easily . If ur having the .81 this one is rated around 700hp on pump fuel . The 1.00 is rated at 800hp approximately, figues given by HKS .


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like a nice car,if T04Z has the larger 1.00 a/r housing and everything is set up well you should see [email protected] and over 700 on race fuel.

Should be enough to beat the Z06's :thumbsup:


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

hey cougar thanks for replying, i actually have some numbers i read off the turbo serial plate:

it says garrett japan
s/n JK 0176J
p/n 740759-5002
and on the other part of the turbo it says 6670 Mk0003 2


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

asiasi i hope soo lol im kinda nervous to try i wanna make sure my friend at mc performace tunes it well before i can go race lool  thanks i wish i can somehow post some pics up for you guys.....


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome and sounds like a nice well setup car, looking forward to the pix


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Moh ill check the numbers for u. Sounds really a nice project , excited seeing so many Hks products , almost same as we did on our gtr.


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Yours is the .81 a/r moh


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

cougar thanks...that means i can do 650 wheel hp pump cause that's the number i am looking for...i hope.

how do i upload pictures?


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

No probs mate , let me know if you need any more details .


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks glensR33 im trying to get my posts up to 10 so i can upload pics


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

for sure cougar sounds good


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

cougar power mo said:


> No probs mate , let me know if you need any more details .


cougar i have a HKS Torque Split Controller installed when you have time i need to know how to use it cause it would be awesome to shut off power to the front wheels to drift a little


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

im gonna post a link to the pictures


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea no problem ill send you some details monday if its ok.


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

cougar take all the time u need bro no worries...


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

just need 2 more posts to get my links and images up


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

here we go......


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

i uploaded some pics guys let me know what you think....


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

i dont really know how to use forums guys sorry


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice man . Havent seen before HRE wheels on a skyline but they look on it. I have IForged on my M3


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Looking really good. 

Graham


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks guys appreciate it....the engine bay is dusty cause i dont drive it much...


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Your car has been converted to LHD - now that's rare! Who did the conversion?


----------



## shark79 (Dec 11, 2011)

Do Luck bodykit as well


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i don't think i ever seen a R34-GTR LHD conversion!!


----------



## Moh (Jan 12, 2013)

hey guys lol haha, my friend who own's mc performance in jeddah ordered it for his friend from japan then it went to dubai for a week got properly got converted then came to saudi arabia jeddah, then my brother saw it and bought it off the guy, by that time it had the do luck body kit and hre wheels but the engine was completely stock, it also came with high end tein suspension then my brother decided he wanted a 700 hp skylne and our friend ordered everything and did the project, i fell in love with it and begged my brother to sell it to me after 4 years of trying hard he decided ok looool, plus it had to be left hand drive cause our country is stupid when it comes to this stuff....its a great car has 5000 km on the odo its almost brand new, but it has a minor problem the oil return pipe under the turbo keeps melting over and over, i took it in yesterday to completely get it fixed..


----------

